# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Have you heard of this company?

## thinkingaboutit

Hello All,

I am new here. I am looking to do hair transplant. I have seen 2 clinics in London. The clinics have recommended FUE and feel that I will need an estimated 3,250 grafts. Both clinics have said that doing more than 1,000 grafts in one day is very hard. One clinic has recommended that I do the front first with 2,000 grafts, and leave the crown till a year later. They feel, they can do 2,000 grafts in 2 days. 

I also came across this clinic http://www.beautytravels24.com/ based in Turkey, owned by German company. It is apparently a German operated clinic. The prices are really good. See here: http://www.beautytravels24.com/hair-...sts-prices.php

They are are apparently owned by The Universal Hospital Group: http://www.uhg.com.tr/en/main.html 

I spoke to their UK rep, and she gave me all the credentials. She also mentioned something about German companies not being able to publish reviews or testimonials because of German advertising laws.

They are not asking for any money in advance. The fee's quoted on that page include everything except the flight. You pay once you've seen the hospital and are happy with everything.

I am obviously a bit concerned but it does sound good value for money. I would like to hear from anyone who has heard of this company, and anyone who has used them.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Spex

Be careful and do not rush in !

----------


## thinkingaboutit

Thanks for the advice.

----------


## Lazoid

Hey there again thinkingaboutit - I've read on these and some other forums that some of the UK clinics are not the best?

I believe Spex has some really valuable info on the whole HT thing... he posted above... maybe its worth PMing him man.

all the best...

----------


## thinkingaboutit

Thanks Lazoid. 

I spoke to Spex already via email.

----------

